# Piranha Feeding At Seaworld, San Diego



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

more pix from here.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=320554


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thats awesome.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i want them....tank and all...rite now


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Cool Thanks for posting


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice vid, but not that aggressive.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet vid


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is a bad ass pygo tank!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What...no pellets???

They should through a full shank of beef in there if theyre gonna make it a show.
Pretty damn cool but I expected a lil more with those numbers


----------

